# Scottish Ejection



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 1, 2005)

On November 1, 1662, as a result of legislation that came to be known as the "Drunken Act of Glasgow" (on account of the state of sobriety of the Parliament which passed the Act), over 400 ministers were banished from their manses and churches for lack of a "valid" epispocal license. This constituted over one-third of all ministers in the Scottish Church and their deprivation paved the way for further persecutions against faithful Covenant-keeping ministers that would culminate in the dark period known as the "Killing Times."


----------



## blhowes (Nov 1, 2005)

Out of historically ignorant curiosity, what happened to these ministers? Were they forced to leave the country and migrate/start churches elsewhere?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 1, 2005)

The deposed ministers were eventually forced to remove themselves to some place at least 5 miles away from their parish church/manse. Some left the country, but most did not. Over the next several years, fines were imposed for their lack of conformity to the episcopal church and many were imprisoned for preaching outdoors at conventicles without government license. Those who accepted indulgences from King Charles II were permitted to return to their homes as long as they did not create disturbances, but any who failed to take the oath of supremacy acknowledging King Charles to be Head of the Church and/or failed to repudiate the Scottish Covenants were punished severely. Such men made themselves liable to scouraging by the king's troops. Their adherents were made subject to punishments for non-attendance at conformed churches or attendance upon outdoor conventicles. Eventually, Covenanter ministers who resisted indulgences were considered renegades and were hunted on sight. Some Covenanters took up arms at Drumclog and Bothwell Bridge but their forces were soon crushed. Ministers and private Christians who would not own Charles as Head of their Church were martyred. The two Margarets, Hugh McKail, Donald Cargill, James Renwick, Richard Cameron and others whose stories are detailed in _Fair Sunshine_ by Jock Purves as well as in other books are examples of Covenanters who endured the persecution of that era. Few among the most faithful of ministers survived the era. That period of Church history is known more for its martyrs than for its survivors.


----------



## blhowes (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks. Its encouraging to learn 'tidbits' like this of those who were persecuted and/or martyred for their faith in centuries gone by. Too many of these stories are left untold. I'm sure it was an encouragement for those of that time, but, in a way, it almost seems like their martyrdom was not in vain as their stories reach forward through the centuries and encourage us.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 1, 2005)

Yes, it is encouraging to read of the perservance of the saints through trials that far exceed what most of us have ever experienced. To shed our blood for the faith may not be our calling, but the example of faithful saints of old may stir us to perservere through other temptations and trials. We know the stories of many Covenanters because of men like Patrick Walker, Robert Wodrow, John Howie, Alexander Smellie, Thomas M'Crie, James Sterling, James Stewart, Alexander Shields, Daniel Defoe and others who recorded their testimonies and sufferings. There are many stories which were no doubt not recorded in the annals of history. But even their faithful testimonies are known by God. 

Then they that feared the LORD spake often one to another: and the LORD hearkened, and heard it, and a book of remembrance was written before him for them that feared the LORD, and that thought upon his name. Mal. 3.16


----------



## Arch2k (Nov 1, 2005)

And just think, all this happened only a few years after the great light God shined on his people when the Westminster Standards were drafted. 

May God cause us to perservere and may he grant even further reformation in this world of darkness.


----------



## Peter (Nov 1, 2005)

Its also important to note that the most consistent and most loyal Covenanters refused to own Charles II (and his wicked brother. Duke of York) as head of State.


----------



## VictorBravo (Nov 1, 2005)

Andrew, I've been listening to Howie's "Scots Worthies" from the Sermonaudio website while I commute. There is a whole realm of Reformation history out there I had not been aware of. Thanks for your history lessons.

Vic


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by victorbravo_
> Andrew, I've been listening to Howie's "Scots Worthies" from the Sermonaudio website while I commute. There is a whole realm of Reformation history out there I had not been aware of. Thanks for your history lessons.
> 
> Vic



You're welcome, brother. _Scots Worthies_ is an excellent compendium of faithful testimonies to "Christ's Crown & Covenant." What a "cloud of witnesses" there are in church history. Praise God for the perserverance of the saints!


----------

